# Sending 6 large boxes including Christmas presents!



## Scobba (Oct 2, 2010)

Hiya
Wandered if anyone could help me please? We are moving to Australia in 5 weeks time (eeek!!) and need to send over 6 boxes of our belongings including the children's Christmas presents, old clothes, kitchenware and 2 boxes of the children's old toys. My problem is I've never sent anything before and am paranoid about it not getting there or being returned. We are sending the boxes just before we leave so if they are returned for any reason we won't be in the UK to receive them. How specific do I have to be when writing out what's in the box? Can I get away with 'children's toys' or do I have to be really specific and write 'cuddly toy rabbit with an ear missing'?!! Also with the Christmas pressies, can I wrap them or not? I think we will send them with a courier like parcel2go but are there any other declaration forms we have to enclose + is there a limit on how much the stuff is worth? Will we be charged loads the other end for sending out new things like wii games, Nerff guns for Christmas presents and if so how much?? Apologies for the amount of questions but I really want the stuff to get there and am imagining a massive bill of $100's!! Please help? Thanks xx


----------

